# Stuff for my baby girl



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2021)

I thing real special but my two year old said she wanted a bowl and a place to put her dolls so I made her what she wanted.

Reactions: Way Cool 6 | Sincere 8


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 3, 2021)

Precious! I can tell she is going to love shop time with her dad! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 3, 2021)

How sweet!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2021)

That dark piece is garbage wood. Better send to me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 3, 2021)

Danged Mikey - ya beat me to it!

What a Sweetheart!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> That dark piece is garbage wood. Better send to me...


LuLu has it in her room to play with. Sorry dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2021)

Tclem said:


> LuLu has it in her room to play with. Sorry dude

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm wondering about the bucket of little round grey wood bits.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I'm wondering about the bucket of little round grey wood bits.


Cut offs from local primos duck call plant

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 13, 2021)

She's a real chip off the old blockhead. Her woodworking tool selection is on point with yours.

Noce work old man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2021)

Tclem said:


> I thing real special but my two year old said she wanted a bowl and a place to put her dolls so I made her what she wanted.
> 
> View attachment 213530
> 
> ...


I see Tony and the cute little darling use same tool for a hammer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

